# Help! Chewing EVERYTHING



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

Honestly I suggest crating him if you aren't there to supervise. Golden's are especially mouthy by nature and apparently take longer to outgrow the chewy puppy stage. I'd hate to have him ingest something toxic/something to surgically remove. Crating or x-pen sounds like the best option.


----------



## Nicole Marie (Jan 13, 2017)

*Thanks*

We have considered that. Thanks! Nicole


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Nicole Marie said:


> We have considered that. Thanks! Nicole


If you've considered the crate, is there a reason that you're not doing it? Honestly, there is no safer way to deal with this than to contain him. You can try increasing his aerobic exercise to twice a day ( about 20 - 30 minutes each session, off leash swimming, retrieving sessions, hiking etc. ) Try playing some games with him in the house where you hide something and he has to find it, increase his training sessions to include working on something new every day, Start giving him special appropriate chew items that he only gets when he's alone. That's a multi pronged approach to it, but until his teeth are set, he is going to be a risk. He can't be allowed to destroy your home and I will tell you that diagnostics, surgery and follow up meds for an obstruction caused by eating something he should not will run you approximately $3500. If it doesn't kill him before you figure out something is wrong. This is an issue where it's just smarter and simpler to plan on crating him. Some dogs take years till they are at a point where they are trust worthy. Doesn't sound like it's worth the risk right now.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

If he's chewing to this extent, the best and most reliable way to stop it, when you're not in the house, is to crate him. Several decades ago I adopted a 6-month-old Labrador from a shelter, and the first time I left her alone she chewed the kitchen cabinets and a lot of furniture. When I saw what she'd done, I went straight out and bought a crate. I had to use it for about a year, and then gradually phased it out. She never again chewed anything other than her own toys.

I still crate my dogs to this day. It's safer for them, and I'm not worrying about what they're doing while I'm gone. Crating breaks the habit of chewing inappropriate stuff and gets the dog used to chewing his own toys, Kongs stuffed with peanut butter, and anything else I choose to give him. It also saves money: I don't have to replace expensive pieces of furniture, carpets or cupboard doors, and I don't have to pay for expensive surgery to remove bits of my house from my dog's intestines. I've owned an anxious dog in the past, and she actually preferred to be in her crate when alone, instead of being loose in the house - she seemed to feel safer.

In the circumstances, if your dog has had diarrhea for two days, I strongly suggest that you take him to the vet right away. It may not be just the glue: he may have swallowed something dangerous. Chunks of carpet can easily block a dog's intestines, and blockages can be fatal if you don't deal with them immediately.

Best of luck, hope you get a handle on this.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Yep, a crate! Sounds like the dog could maybe use more exercise and/or mental stimulation as well. It will help with boredom as well as anxiety, but you should still crate.


----------



## Zachary Gavin (Feb 2, 2017)

Glad I saw this, we have a issue, and its only happen twice. Our 9 month old Golden, she usually sleeps either with our Son, on his bed or she moves to the floor, or she will get up on our bed. Usually with no issues. Twice now she has chewed holes in and pulled stuffing out of a pillow and comforter., she has tore open a pillow, and spread its contents all over the floor, and recently chewed the corner of a comforter, again pulling the stuffing out and leaving it all over the floor. It doesn't appear she is eating any of it, she uses the bathroom fine, and nothing is in it. But its the tearing stuff apart lately my Wife is not happy about. So trying to find out if this is a phase, or we just need to start crating her at night. She is crated during the day while at work, and has no issues with that. 


She also destroys 99% of the toys we have got her. I cannot find anything she doesn't go through in the first day. We have tried a number of brands, even the KONG stuffed ones, and even a KONG nylon type braided rope toy, that claimed to be really tough. that got destroyed in two days. Does anyone have a recommendation on tough toys.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

If she's destroying stuffed toys, I wouldn't give them to her at all. I'd stick with nylabones, Kongs and other toys that can be stuffed with food, and get some puzzle toys for her. A Kong or Squirrel Dude stuffed with tasty treats, then frozen, could keep her busy and happy for 30 minutes to 2 hours. There are lots of recipes that are super quick and easy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoopersMom16 (Dec 29, 2016)

Cooper the Destoyer is so bad that even though penned whenever we leave, I can't even use the bathroom or check the oven without something being torn apart. At 12 months there is still no sign of this stopping soon. Half my house looks bare and stripped of anything he can get at and the other half looks eaten. Goldens, gotta love 'em. 

One toy he hasn't managed to destroy are the Redbarn stuffed bones. Even after the filling is gone, he can chew on the bones for months without splintering them. And I stuff them again sometimes with peanut butter and freeze them. It keeps him busy chewing something he's allowed to chew.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Zachary Gavin said:


> ...Our 9 month old Golden, she usually sleeps either with our Son, on his bed or she moves to the floor, or she will get up on our bed. Usually with no issues. Twice now she has chewed holes in and pulled stuffing out of a pillow and comforter., she has tore open a pillow, and spread its contents all over the floor, and recently chewed the corner of a comforter, again pulling the stuffing out and leaving it all over the floor. It doesn't appear she is eating any of it, she uses the bathroom fine, and nothing is in it. But its the tearing stuff apart lately my Wife is not happy about. So trying to find out if this is a phase, or we just need to start crating her at night. She is crated during the day while at work, and has no issues with that.
> 
> 
> She also destroys 99% of the toys we have got her. I cannot find anything she doesn't go through in the first day. We have tried a number of brands, even the KONG stuffed ones, and even a KONG nylon type braided rope toy, that claimed to be really tough. that got destroyed in two days. Does anyone have a recommendation on tough toys.


This level of chewing and destruction is letting you know that the exercise and training plan you have in place for her is not sufficient. She may also be teething but my best is that this is her attempt to burn off all her excess energy. If she is crated 8 hours during the day while you all are gone and then expected to sleep 8 hours overnight with your son, she really needs to be getting quite a bit of aerobic exercise and training time, mental work teaching her new obedience or tricks and playing games like 'find the toy' where you hide it while she's in a down/stay and then release her to go find it. She is going to be needing this for the next few years or you're going to have problems with her. The fact that she's not ingested any fluff and stuffing from the items she's destroying yet is an absolute miracle. It absolutely will kill a dog to eat stuffing, you will not know it's there until it's blocked her digestive tract. Same with the strands of a rope or anything else. As advised above, I would not give her any toys other than a frozen stuffed kong. She could have a raw beef shank from the butcher, frozen, but I wouldn't leave it with her for 8 hours as she could easily have it chipped and splintering before you return home. Raw bones are good but need supervision. Increase her exercise and training time and start crating her at night as well as during the day when you can't watch her.


----------



## Nicole Marie (Jan 13, 2017)

*Thanks!*

Thanks so much! We have started crating him again. He happily goes in and is not destroying our home.


----------

